# Hallo wer kennt sich aus in Bakkasund in der nähe von Bergen da ist für Juni unser Ferienhaus.



## eiswerner (14. Oktober 2021)

Interesant wäre zu erfahren auf was man zu der Zeit Angeln sollte - wer kann mir Ratschläge geben,
im voraus vielen Dank von Eiswerner


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Oktober 2021)

eiswerner schrieb:


> Interesant wäre zu erfahren auf was man zu der Zeit Angeln sollte - wer kann mir Ratschläge geben,
> im voraus vielen Dank von Eiswerner


Gib doch mal Bakkasund in der Suche ein, da steht dann was. Dorsch, Köhler, Leng sollte da direkt am offenen Meer auf jeden Fall gehen.


----------



## zander67 (15. Oktober 2021)

eiswerner schrieb:


> Interesant wäre zu erfahren auf was man zu der Zeit Angeln sollte - wer kann mir Ratschläge geben,
> im voraus vielen Dank von Eiswerner


Zu Bakkasund direkt kann ich Dir nichts sagen, wir haben damals bei Reksteren geangelt vor der Insel Tysnes das ist ca. 25km entfernt.
Pollack und Leng waren die Hauptfische, Köhler meist nur kleine.

Aber, Bakkasund ist sehr windanfällig, die Insel ist sehr flach, Du hast kaum Windschutz.
Wenn Boots-Angeln vom Wetter her möglich ist dann würde ich es auf Leng versuchen, tief genug ist es ja, sieht sehr interessant aus,
auf Pollack würde ich es vor der Nordwest-Seite der Insel versuchen, bei ähnlichen Formationen habe ich bisher immer gut gefangen.
Sollte Dich das Wetter zwingen in den Schären (südöstlich) zu bleiben dann auch mal ruhig mit der Schleppangel (Wobbler) versuchen,
die Wobbler sollten ca. 2-5 tief laufen, Pollack und Dorsch habe ich vor allem in der Dämmerung oft über ca. 10 - 20 m tiefen Wasser dicht am Ufer gefangen,
Du hast ja ein paar kleine Inselchen vorm Ferienhaus, aber immer schön auf die Tiefe achten damit Du nicht aufsetzt.
In dem Gebiet zwischen den Inseln sollten aber auch Schellfische und kleinere Leng möglich sein, gibt dort ja einige Stellen in 50-80m, da sollte etwas gehen.

Zusätzlich würde ich mir im Vorfeld schon mögliche Uferangelplätze raussuchen.
Also, einmal die schwere Grundangel fürs Tiefseefischen einpacken und eine Spinnrute um die Felskanten absuchen zu können und fürs Angeln vom Ufer aus.
Dann Daumendrücken das das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## eiswerner (22. Dezember 2021)

Hallo, ich habe noch eine Frage kann man in oder um Bakkasund bei Schlechtwetter eventuell auf Forellen Angeln???
Gruß Eiswerner


----------

